# BBB



## tjohnson (Aug 4, 2011)

We have a cabin in Northern Minnesota and our neighbors keep an eye on it while were at home.  For a thanks, I decided to make a batch of BBB for them.

I usually hit SAMS 1st thing in the morning, to beat the crowds, and check out the meat department for any deals on marked down meat.  SAMS had (4) packages of Pork Shoulders marked down to $1.49/lb, so I grabbed them, knowing that I needed pork anyway for some BBB and Snack Sticks.

I use Country Brown Cure and add extra brown sugar and spices.  This cure recipe is lower in sodium than most.

Here's a link to my recipe: http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/109696/bacon-cure-recipe

The cure mix was rubbed on, sealed in ziploc bags and into the fridge for 7 days.  I really like to cure for 10 days, but we will be out of town, so 7 days is it.

I rinsed the slabs off thoroughly, towel dried them and placed them on cooling racks.  Then I used a fan to spped up the process of forming a pellicle.  This took about an hour or so. 

Hung slabs on some "El Cheapo Bacon Hangers, and into my MES 40" to dry for a few more minutes, while I started one of my New A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKERS with Apple Pellets.  The pellets burned for 5 minutes before I blew out the flame, and into the bottom of the MES.  12 hours of Apple smoke is PERFECT on BBB!!!

Thanks for looking!

Todd

Here's my BBB Q-View

New UltraShip Scale and Spices used with Country Brown Cure

Thanks to Pops and Venture for the Heads Up on the scale!

Very accurate and reasonably priced








Pork Shoulders Deboned and Trimmed.  Fat and Trim Saved for Future Snack Sticks







9 Slabs Cured, Rinsed and Working on Their Pellicle to Form.

(2) slabs Were Coated with Honey and CBP







Lighting Apple Pellets in the New A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER







Nice Flame Dancing On Top The Apple Pellets







Flame is Out and Pellets Putting Out Good Smoke







Hangin' In My MES Waiting For Their "Smoke Bath"!!!







TBS!







To Be Continued......................


----------



## chefrob (Aug 4, 2011)

lookin' good todd!


----------



## daveomak (Aug 4, 2011)

I love lookin' at pictures of bacon .........Dave.........


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 4, 2011)

Great Start Todd !!!!!







Bear


----------



## tjohnson (Aug 4, 2011)

We Call This "Bear Smoke"!


----------



## miamirick (Aug 4, 2011)

looks good    how bout some shots of the cabin!


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 4, 2011)

Lookin' good Todd!


----------



## roller (Aug 4, 2011)

Nice and a nice gesture for the neighbor....


----------



## hardslicer (Aug 4, 2011)

Todd you are my idol.........ok, I have alot of idols but you are one of them!


----------



## venture (Aug 4, 2011)

Looks great Todd!  Good score on that meat for this day and age too.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## shellbellc (Aug 4, 2011)

Hey Todd,

I'll be more than happy to keep an eye on your cabin next time!!


----------



## fpnmf (Aug 4, 2011)

Looking good Todd!!

Lots of mosquitos up there..big ones too!!!

Have a great day!!

  Craig


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Aug 4, 2011)

Man that AMNPS is really some gadget Huh!!!  Looks like you really stocked up on them....Did he have a sale that i missed???

Bacon looks awesome!

SOB


----------



## tjohnson (Aug 4, 2011)

CHOO CHOO!!!!                                                                                     Bear Smoke!






	

		
			
		

		
	
     
	

		
			
		

		
	







TBS 4 U                                                                                           Color is Starting to Change






	

		
			
		

		
	
     
	

		
			
		

		
	







Thanks For Looking!

Todd


----------



## boykjo (Aug 4, 2011)

thanx for the veiw.... will be waiting for the sliced  and fried shot....................


----------



## tjohnson (Aug 4, 2011)

Here you go Rick

We bought the cabin in 2003

It was "Pumpkin Orange" & Green, with Black Window trim

Inside was decorated in Early 1940's Resort Cabin Look

Ceilings were "Lemon Yellow"

The guys who originally built the cabin were from Cresco, Iowa, and worked for the Railroad.  They dismantled boxcars and hauled the lumber about 400 miles north, to build this cabin and a 2-stall garage. 

I gutted it down to the studs and built it up from there.

Just enuf room for our family!

7/2003 Before







2011 After







Sunset #1







Sunset #2













Our National Symbol!!!







Thanks for Looking!!

Todd


----------



## fpnmf (Aug 4, 2011)

Awesome Todd!!

  Craig


----------



## meateater (Aug 4, 2011)

Awesome BBB  and awesome cabin. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Looking forward to the Bear View.


----------



## realtorterry (Aug 4, 2011)

Please let Todd send me some BBB


----------



## tjohnson (Aug 4, 2011)

10 Hours and Getting Close to Final Color                                               Closeup Shows Great Color.......Almost Done!






	

		
			
		

		
	
     
	

		
			
		

		
	







TJ


----------



## bmudd14474 (Aug 4, 2011)

Thats awesome Todd and beautiful view of the cabin and sunset.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 5, 2011)

Perfect !!!--------Everything!!!!

Quite a change on the cabin!!!---Nice Work!!!

Thanks for ALL the pics!!!

Bear

The original colors reminds me of a cabin next to my brother's cabin, in PA.

It was so far back in the sticks that nobody could keep a very good eye on it.

So the guy painted everything he had there, wild colors, like green with yellow spots (toaster), pink scratched up TV, etc.

This was so nobody would steal his stuff to sell it.

He also poured a 6" thick pad of concrete in the living room, with heavy steel in it.

Then he welded his woodstove to that steel, because his first one was stolen!!


----------



## tjohnson (Aug 5, 2011)

Thanks Guys!!

The cabin was originally purchased as a "Flip", but once my Wife got a hold of it, No More Flip.

It's been a great get away and family retreat.

We stayed in a 5th Wheel for the first 5 years, while i gutted and remodeled on weekends.

TJ


----------



## nwdave (Aug 5, 2011)

Nice little hideaway you got there.  And the bacon ain't half bad either.


----------



## rbranstner (Aug 5, 2011)

Great looking BBB and you sure made that cabin look good. What side of the lake are you on? I'll have to keep my eye out for it the next time I'm fishing out there. I have yet to make a trip over there yet this year though. I am slacking!


----------



## tjohnson (Aug 5, 2011)

rbranstner said:


> Great looking BBB and you sure made that cabin look good. What side of the lake are you on? I'll have to keep my eye out for it the next time I'm fishing out there. I have yet to make a trip over there yet this year though. I am slacking!




Yes You Are!

I'm on the East side, just north of "Squaw Point"

Last weekend got 13 Walleyes w/3 of them over 26"

The lake has a "Slot Limit", so you can't keep anything between 18" - 26" and can only keep (1) over 26"

We keep a scissors in the boat for a reason!!

TJ


----------



## tjohnson (Aug 5, 2011)

I've learned that it's not the internal temp or duration of smoking, but the final color determines when your bacon is done.  You really need to achieve the "Mahogany Red" color.

I covered (2) slabs with Honey and then CBP.  I really like the results, but it burns easily in the pan.

Can You Say "Color"??

12 1/2 Hours of Apple Smoke








Rested Overnight and Waiting For The Slicer







Test Fry and All Is Good!







Pile-O-Sliced Bacon







Pile-O-Packaged Bacon

I kept (1) Slab Out for a Family Gathering This Weekend

They'll Be Able to Smell The Smokey Goodness!!!







THE END!


----------



## daveomak (Aug 5, 2011)

ENCORE........ENCORE......


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 5, 2011)

MMMMMMMMMMMmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.....................

Nuff Said !!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## shellbellc (Aug 5, 2011)

Looks great Todd and awesome little get away you have there!  I agree 100% on the color change, over the winter I had one batch that I cold smoked for 56 hours before I got the needed color change.  Now it was like 20* outside so there was only the little bit of heat coming from the a-maz-en smoker that kept the bacon from freezing I guess. 

Beautiful bacon!!


----------



## chef willie (Aug 5, 2011)

wow...great smoke....love the cabin re-do and the view is fantastic...you're living the dream buddy


----------



## exhaustedspark (Aug 5, 2011)

Tnx Todd

I like the original color. Looks festive.


----------



## woundedyak (Aug 15, 2011)

So do you put any heat to your BBB during the smoking process? I just did my first batch at 150 degrees and it hit 140 internal with in two hours( glad it was a little test batch) They were little pieces, but did not get the color and taste I was shooting for. Maybe I will have better luck with the 5lbs slab.


----------



## tjohnson (Aug 15, 2011)

2 hours is waaaay to quick

Try to keep your smoker temp around 100° - 120°

Chances are, you gonna fry it up anyway, so why go to 140° internal

If you do want to go to an internal of 140°, then start with no heat for 2 hours, and increase the heat 20° every 2 hours, until you hit 140° internal.  Try to shoot for at leats 8 hours of good clean smoke.

Bearcarver ramps up his temps and has good luck, but still shoots for the 12 hour smoke

Todd


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 15, 2011)

All beautiful work...Amazing changes to the cabin!...JJ


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 15, 2011)

TJohnson said:


> 2 hours is waaaay to quick
> 
> Try to keep your smoker temp around 100° - 120°
> 
> ...


Actually my favorite Belly Bacon (my last one), I kept it at 120˚ for the first 9 1/2 hours, and only bumped it up to 130˚ for the last 2 hours. Pulled it at about 118˚ IT.

I haven't done any BBB since they dropped the safe IT temp of Pork to 145˚, but I plan on 120˚ for the first 8 hours, until I get nice color (like you got). Then jack it up just enough to get the IT to 145˚, so I don't have to fry it. All will be needed will be to warm it a little.  It burns to easy in the frying pan.

Bear


----------



## tjohnson (Aug 15, 2011)

On one of my best BBB, It was cold out and started the smoker to keep it warmed up.  The lowest the MES will go is 100°, so that's where I set the temp.  I had to keep turning the MES on & Off to maintain temps under 100°, but after a couple times just left it set at 100°.  I ended up getting 10+ hours of good smoke.

Todd


----------



## fire393 (Aug 15, 2011)

Chef Willie said:


> wow...great smoke....love the cabin re-do and the view is fantastic...you're living the dream buddy


livin the dream is exactly what i was thinking!!   wow, great post todd.


----------



## hardslicer (Aug 15, 2011)

now that's what I call a thread!!


----------



## tyotrain (Aug 15, 2011)

great looking BBB and great looking cabin... Have fun and happy smoking


----------



## woundedyak (Aug 16, 2011)

Thanks for tips Todd. I have a 7pounder ready to hit the smoke on Thursday. I'm going to pouch your idea and go by color and texture instead of temp and time


----------



## tjohnson (Aug 16, 2011)

You'll start seeing color at 6-7 hours

Look for that "Mahogany Red" color

Take lots of pics

Todd


----------



## michael ark (Aug 16, 2011)

Very informative thread.


----------

